

European Parliament Blocks Copyright Reform With 113% Voter Turnout - stfu
http://falkvinge.net/2012/03/14/european-parliament-blocks-copyright-reform-with-113-voter-turnout/

======
adulau
Some references, JURI is a committee from the European parliament. JURI is
about the legal review of potentially new EU law (directives), it's a kind of
legal advisor for the European parliament.

They had indeed the 1st March a vote about a draft report concerning
"Permitted uses of orphan works".

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/document/activities/cont/20120...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/document/activities/cont/201202/20120229ATT39528/20120229ATT39528EN.pdf)

Now if we look in Oeil (the database of all the legal document status in the
EU instutions):

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/oeil/popups/ficheprocedure.do?...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/oeil/popups/ficheprocedure.do?id=591723)

The proposal will go in 1st reading at the parliament.

You can find back the final amended version by JURI:

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//NONSGML+COMPARL+PE-472.338+01+DOC+PDF+V0//EN&language=EN)

The vote took place the 1st March 2012 at JURI (cf. Oeil) but I can't see the
result mentioned in the blog post.

------
sbierwagen
Unrelated to the topic, but my _god_ what a incredibly fucking unusable site.
I don't how what kind of javascript bullshit is going on in the background,
but it froze firefox for a good 30 seconds. (Core i7, 2 gigs of ram)

Edit: Tried it in Chrome with the network tab open. 267 requests, 2.43 mb
transfered, loaded in 23 seconds. Something like 40 of those are javascript
files. Then 8 font files.

For a news story! What madman wrote this?

~~~
Falkvinge
This madman, and Pingdom (tools.pingdom.com) says the page loads in 2.5
seconds, clocking it in at about the median of pages. I load it it in 4-5
seconds even on my _Android_. What rig are you using that could conceivably
make it 6 times slower than an Android pad?

~~~
jbm
I was running this on my iPhone 4S. Outside over wireless; waited 30 seconds
on a full 5 bars and just gave up.

Not meaning to be offensive at all, maybe it is because of my location
(Japan)?

~~~
seanp2k2
iPhone 4S here; def some cray JS on that page.

------
fpp
Welcome to Russia with love

------
Eduard
Wow. A sensational posting without any evidence yet.

